# A "Close Shave"



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Cooper tried to commit suicide yesterday morning. Thank God he didn't swallow any of the blades. I also couldn't find any cuts in his mouth. This dog is going to give me a heart attack.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

ugh, threefsh, I'm so glad he's ok!

Luna did this same thing last year. Same thing as Cooper - no cuts and no blood, but still the fear of "what might have been" was enough to nearly give me a heart attack as well!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

So glad he is okay - have to say he has bad taste in toys


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Its AMAZING the amount of times I catch him randomly chewing on something and a little voice goes by and tells me I should rush to put my hand in his mouth to prick whatever it is he's chomping on... 9 times out of 10 it's something he shouldn't be chomping on... I know his usual ok spots where he chews on things but when we're somewhere we're not usually and I hear cricks and crunches well I usually run to take that piece of plastic he's slurped up from someone's car...


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Yikes - glad he didn't swallow anything!! Cash and Penny both chew up random things but luckily they don't eat them. Crazy dogs don't know these things can hurt them!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh. That is crazy. But not surprising with these guys. My boyf pulled a thumbtack out of Penny's mouth this morning.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I dreaded to open this post... OH MY... that is so scary! Glad everything turned out OK!


----------

